# Found A Good Biscuit Flour



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Last couple decades flour has not been what it use to be. So we don't make biscuits as often, not
that we made them all the time but often. [ AGGREVATION PUTER AGAIN!!]

I tried a bag of 'self rising' flour made by King Arthur. Finally a biscuit that doesn't leave an after taste in your mouth.

I knead mine with butter not Crisco [ which is also different now ] , then I spoon drop them onto greased cookie sheet. I use water only, thats it.:wave:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Last couple decades flour has not been what it use to be. So we don't make biscuits as often, not
> that we made them all the time but often. [ AGGREVATION PUTER AGAIN!!]
> 
> I tried a bag of 'self rising' flour made by King Arthur. Finally a biscuit that doesn't leave an after taste in your mouth.
> ...


I think the lard from GMO'd pigs, the flour from GMO'd crops, and the buttermilk from GMO"d cows all has to do with yukky biscuits....I made great biscuits for years..was the one bringing those to all family gatherings.
No more.
Sad.

Wow--walmart and meijers has this product--will try meijers since I don't shop walmart


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I think the lard from GMO'd pigs, the flour from GMO'd crops, and the buttermilk from GMO"d cows all has to do with yukky biscuits....I made great biscuits for years..was the one bringing those to all family gatherings.
> No more.
> Sad.
> 
> Wow--walmart and meijers has this product--will try meijers since I don't shop walmart


 I didn't get the organic flour but they have that too. I'm going to try the organic cornmeal next.

The flour I bought does say american wheat though. But it was really nice making scratch biscuits that taste good.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been making biscuits for over 40 years & i never used GMOs.
Does it make food taste funny?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

My wife bought a box of that Red Lobster biscuit mix , and made me some...

O M G ... I love them things...

TOO MUCH !!!




Jim


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

phideaux said:


> My wife bought a box of that Red Lobster biscuit mix , and made me some...
> O M G ... I love them things...
> TOO MUCH !!!
> Jim


In the store or was it from Red Lobster?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

crabapple said:


> I have been making biscuits for over 40 years & i never used GMOs.
> Does it make food taste funny?


 I think most name brand flour is, but not sure. I read most of our wheat is GMO now. :dunno:



phideaux said:


> My wife bought a box of that Red Lobster biscuit mix , and made me some...
> 
> O M G ... I love them things...
> 
> ...


 Never heard of it, but if I see it I'll try it.
:wave:


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Sam's Club carries it.
King Arthur Flour puts out an excellent cookbook. I haven't tried biscuits, but my favorite peanut butter cookie is in there. You know, the ones that you press a fork down on top of the cookie..first one way, then the other way. I should make some, but I am doing very terrible on the losing weight thing.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

What I read:
http://www.bobsredmill.com/non-gmo

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/info/gmo-labeling.html

http://seattleorganicrestaurants.com/vegan-whole-foods/top-20-genetically-modified-foods/

In the top 20 GMOs wheat is not listed


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

crabapple said:


> In the store or was it from Red Lobster?


She gets it at WalMart.

She is also vac sealing it for storage, buy 2 , eat 1, store 1.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Red-Lobster-Cheddar-Bay-Biscuit-Mix-11.36-oz/32183361

Jim


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

crabapple said:


> What I read:
> http://www.bobsredmill.com/non-gmo
> 
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/info/gmo-labeling.html
> ...


 Thanks CA, good info to know. :wave:

Except the last one of course, but thanks for the warning,


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Have been using King Arthur's flour for years now ,great flour but about the only differences from other flours is that its never bromated or bleach ,there are other brands just like King Arthur`s also and I get great baking goods out of them. Flour for baking breads and cakes most be sifted in order to get a light product at least 3 times and sifted with all the dry ingredient in it or you will get a heavy product. Gluten will develop the minute you knead the dough if not allow to rest you will get a heavy dense cake or biscuit also .GMO`s make no difference , this are foods produced from organisms that have had changes introduced into their DNA ,there are not chemicals ,and the most common GMO crops; corn, soy and cotton; end up as oils and sugars in processed foods anyway. I baked with veg. oil/lard or fresh render pork fat or fresh made butter from heavy cream or a good European type butter. A good technic on biscuits is to fold the dough several times to get many layers on the biscuit and if you brush butter between folds you will get a excellent biscuit.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Have been using King Arthur's flour for years now ,great flour but about the only differences from other flours is that its never bromated or bleach ,there are other brands just like King Arthur`s also and I get great baking goods out of them. Flour for baking breads and cakes most be sifted in order to get a light product at least 3 times and sifted with all the dry ingredient in it or you will get a heavy product. Gluten will develop the minute you knead the dough if not allow to rest you will get a heavy dense cake or biscuit also .GMO`s make no difference , this are foods produced from organisms that have had changes introduced into their DNA ,there are not chemicals ,and the most common GMO crops; corn, soy and cotton; end up as oils and sugars in processed foods anyway. I baked with veg. oil/lard or fresh render pork fat or fresh made butter from heavy cream or a good European type butter. A good technic on biscuits is to fold the dough several times to get many layers on the biscuit and if you brush butter between folds you will get a excellent biscuit.


 Good biscuit hints. But GMOs not fit for human consumption, imo. Some have rat and e-coli genes and even now contain human genes, so we are now cannibal' s for the big corps.  Not to speak of what it does to the third world nations. it is criminal to kill for no reason other than profit. I'm conservative but seeing what we do is depressing. Watched ' Blackfish' last night, should not have since there is nothing I can do about anything.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Meerkat; GMOs are plants or animals whose cells have been inserted with a gene from an unrelated species in order to take on specific characteristics. For example, plants might be genetically engineered to develop a resistance against insects or to increase nutrients. GMOs have been part of our food for the past 20 years. No genetically engineered animals have been approved for sale for human consumption in the United states. A good diet begins with a good education, by staying inform and reading the food ingredient's you can beat the adds ,did you know that Kraft corporation adds wood to their grated cheese; Cellulose ,this is found in many foods today so by buying the fresh and certified brands you can eat better ;What Is Flour?Flour is the powdery substance created when a dry grain is pulverized and that is all but to make money corporate America adds junk to it or removes protein from it too ,so by staying inform we can do better ,butter is nothing more than milk,commercial butter is 80–82 percent milk fat, 16–17 percent water, and 1–2 percent milk solids other than fat (sometimes referred to as curd).And don`t confuse it with sweet cream ,so I make my own just like fresh cheese, Paneer ,an Indian type of cheese and if can get raw milk wow you can do wonders, anyway it takes a little work and reading to really enjoy food like it was before corporate got greedy ,wow I have to go ,got hungry.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Meerkat; GMOs are plants or animals whose cells have been inserted with a gene from an unrelated species in order to take on specific characteristics. For example, plants might be genetically engineered to develop a resistance against insects or to increase nutrients. GMOs have been part of our food for the past 20 years. No genetically engineered animals have been approved for sale for human consumption in the United states. A good diet begins with a good education, by staying inform and reading the food ingredient's you can beat the adds ,did you know that Kraft corporation adds wood to their grated cheese; Cellulose ,this is found in many foods today so by buying the fresh and certified brands you can eat better ;What Is Flour?Flour is the powdery substance created when a dry grain is pulverized and that is all but to make money corporate America adds junk to it or removes protein from it too ,so by staying inform we can do better ,butter is nothing more than milk,commercial butter is 80-82 percent milk fat, 16-17 percent water, and 1-2 percent milk solids other than fat (sometimes referred to as curd).And don`t confuse it with sweet cream ,so I make my own just like fresh cheese, Paneer ,an Indian type of cheese and if can get raw milk wow you can do wonders, anyway it takes a little work and reading to really enjoy food like it was before corporate got greedy ,wow I have to go ,got hungry.


 Well I don't trust the Frankenstein's messing with my food so seldom buy any packaged good. Now and then we do eat comfort treats. Never had a cow had a baby bull I ot from stock yard cause he was being badly mistreated though. he was sickly, never got his moms colestrom so after a couple months and $400 to vet I drowned him with feeding tube, accidently hit he wrong pipe.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

readytogo said:


> Meerkat; GMOs are plants or animals whose cells have been inserted with a gene from an unrelated species in order to take on specific characteristics. For example, plants might be genetically engineered to develop a resistance against insects or to increase nutrients. GMOs have been part of our food for the past 20 years.


Tests in England and France have implicated genetically modified foodstuffs in causing tumors, increasing aggression, and damaging fertility in lab animals.

In addition to the questionable safety of the GM foods themselves, genetically modifying corn and soy to make them resistant to Roundup often means the farmers can spray the bejeebers out of their crops, without killing the crops, and that leaves more residue of the toxins on the food.

Btw, when GMOs were first developed, they were restricted to use in animal feeds. I am old enough to remember the furor when some (somehow) showed up in tacos at Taco Bell. That uproar eventually died down, everyone was quiet about GMOs for a number of years. Next time we heard anything about them, a country in Africa rejected food aid from the U.S. because it was genetically modified and "our" representative from "our" government told the Africans, "Americans have been eating this stuff for years!" Imagine my surprise.....they didn't say anything to _us _about it, after the uproar over the "accidental" use of GM corn at Taco Bell! Just slipped it in....

The head of the USDA used to be an executive with Monsanto. The GM giants are in bed with our government, and neither one gives a tinker's dam about the health of the people, it's all about money and power.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The facts are that in the USA chemicals rule and in order to make money food companies love the chemicals ,and in a free democracy like ours is totally ridiculous to blame the government for it ,but since we buy the junk we are partially to blame for it too .At home I try to stay away from chemicals in my food ,I buy organic as much as possible especially in my vegetables and fruits and meats from animal fed GMO foods I just don`t buy but we have to be realistic here ,if you drink sodas you are at risk of too. Decreased intake of milk and excessive consumption of sugary carbonated beverages can lower bone marrow density and increase the risk of developing osteoporosis later in life, especially in women.Sugar increases insulin levels, which can lead to high blood pressure, high cholesterol, heart disease, diabetes, weight gain, premature aging and many more negative side effects. Carbonated drinks absorb calcium from the blood, depriving you of the same. Some beverages are also high on salt that can cause dehydration. So living and eating just got more complicated ,even in farms today well water has been found to be loaded with chemicals and bacteria . The other major source of methane from farm animals is manure ,bad for the air, so what next.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Chemicals rule because they preserve and make foods taste "better". They sell because of this, and most Americans do not want to do their own cooking anymore. Probably ended with my mom's generation. Around this time of year I make individual oatmeal packets for quick breakfasts. I also make a basket of them for my teaching staff for the kitchen at our school. They have quick oats, a small handful of nuts (either almond, cashew, pecan, or walnut) and a dried fruit (peach, raisin, cranberry, banana, or cherry). Just add a cup of water to the half cup of the oatmeal mix that is in the bag, and microwave for 2 minutes.
Our grandkids won't eat it. They describe it as bland. It's far from bland, but it does not have any added sugar or preservatives like the Quaker instant oatmeal packs have in them. Everyone knows that junk food is bad for you. I love sweets, but the ones I eat are home baked. I don't agree with taxing sweet drinks or foods that are bad for you (or even cigarettes) out of oblivion....what some cities are doing. People have a right to choose what they want to eat or drink, even if it's bad. I laugh about the cow manure being bad for the air. Which is worse....New York city and their stinky air with all of their people and cars? Or my cousins dairy farm in Kansas. Geesh. Some people choose the dairy farm. What a joke.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

AmishHeart said:


> Chemicals rule because they preserve and make foods taste "better". They sell because of this, and most Americans do not want to do their own cooking anymore. Probably ended with my mom's generation. Around this time of year I make individual oatmeal packets for quick breakfasts. I also make a basket of them for my teaching staff for the kitchen at our school. They have quick oats, a small handful of nuts (either almond, cashew, pecan, or walnut) and a dried fruit (peach, raisin, cranberry, banana, or cherry). Just add a cup of water to the half cup of the oatmeal mix that is in the bag, and microwave for 2 minutes.
> Our grandkids won't eat it. They describe it as bland. It's far from bland, but it does not have any added sugar or preservatives like the Quaker instant oatmeal packs have in them. Everyone knows that junk food is bad for you. I love sweets, but the ones I eat are home baked. I don't agree with taxing sweet drinks or foods that are bad for you (or even cigarettes) out of oblivion....what some cities are doing. People have a right to choose what they want to eat or drink, even if it's bad. I laugh about the cow manure being bad for the air. Which is worse....New York city and their stinky air with all of their people and cars? Or my cousins dairy farm in Kansas. Geesh. Some people choose the dairy farm. What a joke.


I find that I stay away from food that is not healthy, such as soda, chips, sweets, and I am good for a long time, eating healthy and whole foods (not premade food, until I am somewhere for a meal or social event, and that is being served there. Usually, it is a meeting or training where the meals are provided. Once I have something in one of those categories, I am going down a steep slope and have to work again to not crave those foods. This is why the holidays can be tricky for me, and I think many others.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I heard Pappy O'Daniel makes some good flour. Heard it on the Pappy O'Daniel Flour Hour.


----------

